# Any D&D Campaigns in the Imperial Valley?



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 13, 2005)

Are there any D&D campaigns in the Imperial Valley (that's between Yuma and San Diego, for those f you that don't know)?  I have three characters - a 39th level one, a 20th level one, and a 1st level one.

Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 22, 2005)

It's actually the same character, but I still have his old stats and am willing to start a campaign for any level in Calexico, CA.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 27, 2005)

I could also start a new D&D or Call of Cthulhu campaign.  Man, does no one here play RPGs or what?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 11, 2005)

Aw, come on, there has to be someone...?


----------

